# Chalazion excision question



## hencked (Jan 27, 2010)

Can someone please clarify code 67805.  If patient has one chalazion on R upper lid and one on R lower lid, I believe you code 67805 once.  What if you have two chalazions on R upper lid, and one on R lower lid, is it still code 67805 coded just once?  I guess my question is does it matter if there are one or multiple chalazions for this CPT code per lid?  Or would you code 67805multiple times?

Thanks,
Dlh


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Refer to CPT Assitant below:
Eye and Ocular Adnexa 

Question 

A patient presented to my physician's office for removal of chalazions, one on the right upper eyelid and another on the left upper eyelid.  Would it be appropriate to report code 67800 with the modifier -50, or would it be more appropriate to report code 67805? 

AMA Comment 

From a CPT coding perspective, the series of codes for excision of chalazion 67800-67808 are unilateral codes. Therefore, if two chalazion are excised, one from the right upper eyelid and one from the left upper eyelid, then it would be appropriate to report code 67800, Excision of chalazion; single, with the modifier -50 appended to indicate that a bilateral procedure was performed.  

CPT code 67805 is intended to report the instance when there are multiple chalazions excised from different lids. For example, CPT code 67805 would be reported when there are two chalazion excised from the upper eyelid and lower eyelid on the same eye. 
CPT Assistant*©*Copyright 1990-2009, American Medical Association. All rights reserved.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2010)

The code says it al,l it is for multiple different lids , so you bill it once with one unit no modifier.


----------

